# Anavar (Body Nutrition)



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Any one used these and are they any good. There in a silver pouch, with orange at the top with Anaver in white writing. They say 10mg but they are a hugh pill which is also orange.

Thanks for the help

Damo:thumb:


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

...........


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

ones i've seen aren't huge or orange


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

well been on just over a week, got to say im very impressed with strength gains and i hav a visable diffrence. What ever they are there working and guys at the gym are now useing and also impressed with the strength increase.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Damo j said:


> Any one used these and are they any good. There in a silver pouch, with orange at the top with Anaver in white writing. They say 10mg but they are a hugh pill which is also orange.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Damo:thumb:


I can't believe a company named body nutrution is selling real AAS and being a huge pill makes me even more dubious, is this a free ad.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> I can't believe a company named body nutrution is selling real AAS and being a huge pill makes me even more dubious, is this a free ad.


Ha Ha. To be honest mate i was trying to find info on them. Found non so posted here. As said they are deffo gear, there is no way my strength could go up like this. They state 10mg, im on 2 a day and boy i can feel them work, a friend recons there labeled wrong as the last one he used were half the pill size so may be there 20mgs. End of the day im taking them and i have gained.

Would love to find out more info


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

a friend of mine has been trying to get me to buy these but i havnt heard of any feedback either good or bad yet. i will report if i here out


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice one hilly.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Update, joint pain in the knees. Mild back pumps and lift reps have reduced. Strength up and have gained. Also make me feel lazy lol


----------



## craig1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

ive got sum off these anavar body nutrition ive never used any b4 has any 1 got a pic 4 me


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

poss winny? joint pain and speedy effects?????


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

How long were you taking them at 20mg a day before you noticed a strength increase?


----------



## urban (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got some of these packs of 100, yellow strip at the top

i am very sceptical about these as they look dodgy however i couldnt get hold of any other winny or anavar. As some of the other folk that have posted here are from the area they are probally from the same place.

anyway please can you guys give an update on your findings and weather you think they are ok for consumption.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

they do smal white ones and the big orange ones,same dosage good results


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it actually oxandrolone though?

You can get tablets labelled 'Anavar' off Ebay, surely that stuff can be real steroids?!?!?!


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Is it actually oxandrolone though?
> 
> You can get tablets labelled 'Anavar' off Ebay, surely that stuff can be real steroids?!?!?!


I would highly doubt it mate,But you never know..I seen some what looked like legit gear on there about 2 years ago it wasnt long until it got ripped down though lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I got mine from a pukka source, buying pharmaceuticals of Ebay doesn't seem like a very safe idea to me.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Whats the general feedback then guys is this stuff good as ive been offered it and from what ive heard there dbol was good so is this anvar the same standard.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If someone is getting good results off 20mg ED as stated it must be pharma grade stuff.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

tourian said:


> poss winny? joint pain and speedy effects?????


 I ask this because anavar dont give these side affects??


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Smitch said:


> If someone is getting good results off 20mg ED as stated it must be pharma grade stuff.


I agree with you...I took 20mg pd of genesismeds(unigen) oxovar, with some great results. Ive attached a pic of them.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cnt say for the anavar but i have used the dbol myselfg with good results and 2 friends have used the winstrol and rate it well


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> cnt say for the anavar but i have used the dbol myselfg with good results and 2 friends have used the winstrol and rate it well


Do you mean Genesis d'bol and winstrol? Ive tried the winstrol but haven't come acsross d'bol....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tom jones said:


> Do you mean Genesis d'bol and winstrol? Ive tried the winstrol but haven't come acsross d'bol....


No mate why would i mean that when we are in a body nutrition supplement thread.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> No mate why would i mean that when we are in a body nutrition supplement thread.


Sorry, its just that your post came staight after mine...


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

just gonna have to try them myself and make my own mind up, will give feedback soon as i have given them a chance to kick in.


----------



## mike220 (Oct 8, 2009)

i just some anavar their light red with no writing, they came in a brown bottle supposedly the label that said anavar had to be removed for shipping purposes it does have a db pharma hologram on it also says ugl real or fake ?


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Guys, I don't make comments often but is 20mg ED of Anavar going to affect anyone? I used in the past 60-100mg British Dragon ED for ok results. I would love to see the Body Nutrition give me that for 20mg ED. I only ever got strength from Var no size though. I'm out. Thanks.


----------



## J1bz (Oct 9, 2009)

I got these a week ago, in error really thought i was getting lyka labs but this turned up, trusted source so still took them. As this is only page i can find relating to body nutr thought i would post my progress... packaging as described in other post, silver pouch with orange labels big orange tablets, i did get the felling they were vit c's at first, slightly sweet smell and taste, however been taking 5ed (50mg) anyway for the last 8 days and not noticed anything at all, no strength gains, appetite loss etc etc but time will tell..


----------



## kh4n (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey mate, keep us posted on ur results. Would like to know if u get good results aswell like the others, as I have bought some also but dnt start on dem till the 1st of nov

Kind regards

Kh4n


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought I would add my experience of BN Anavar...

on 40mg , only on my 2nd day of the cycle, and there is a *very *marked increase in strength. Can't believe it lol - but probably could be because of my virgin receptors.

However, I wonder if the strength increase will remain after the cycle is completed? I doubt it!


----------



## J1bz (Oct 9, 2009)

wish i could say the same as above ^^ 3rd week of taking 50mg ed and no results to speak of, in fact i would say I've lost a bit of strength, bit confused as people do seem to be seeing results off these and even at a much lower dosage than i'm using....


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

J1bz said:


> wish i could say the same as above ^^ 3rd week of taking 50mg ed and no results to speak of, in fact i would say I've lost a bit of strength, bit confused as people do seem to be seeing results off these and even at a much lower dosage than i'm using....


That sounds very odd indeed!

From what I understand, by 3 weeks you should also have noticed a noticeable increase in LBM (if you've got your diet right!), and of course strength, good pumps, vascularity, and fat loss.

What have you noticed at week 3 apart from no gain in strength?

Also, are you having any side effects etc that could possibly limiting you?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

EDIT"" WRONG INFO""

Its going in your body, make sure its good quality. Anavar is very dose specific. Find a reputable brand sold.

Hint: Figure out what Anavar they sell in the pharmacies in Mexico and go from there.

Good luck, thats all the help I can offer


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

Slindog said:


> Body nutrition var = bonavar


Incorrect.


----------



## hoquen (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Guys I have the same Brand by body Nutrition.....its not original as I cant find ANYTHING on anavar or this brand and joint pains and laziness is certainly not a side effect that Anavar gives. I am questioning whether to take this product or give it back to the supplier.....


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

hoquen said:


> Hey Guys I have the same Brand by body Nutrition.....its not original as I cant find ANYTHING on anavar or this brand and joint pains and laziness is certainly not a side effect that Anavar gives. I am questioning whether to take this product or give it back to the supplier.....


Why did you buy it if you think it's not original.... :confused1:


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

been on it for 4 weeks now at 50mg and loving it, strength has gone up not massively but noticable, looking more vascular too, in my opinion its good var.


----------



## slmura (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys.... I am a woman and i LUV anavar had about 4 6 weeks courses and my strenght went through the roof and put quite a bit of quality size on. On my last course i added winni with it i kept my size and also hardend and made mi more dense ! im just bout to start another course but adding proviron with it this time ....! only side affects for mi was my voice deepend a little but while ur blockes ur ok


----------



## culturism (Oct 8, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> been on it for 4 weeks now at 50mg and loving it, strength has gone up not massively but noticable, looking more vascular too, in my opinion its good var.


My strength has rocketed and am also making some good LBM gains. Greedy me has added some Tbol too, for an extra kick!

I agree, IMO, it's good. Having said that I haven't tried other labs to be able to judge... :thumb:


----------



## PAVMAN (Mar 31, 2008)

Any one using Body Nutrtion at the moment? feedback would be appreciated

Turanabol in patricular.looking to run first cycle and have his or euro pharma available.

thanks


----------



## PAVMAN (Mar 31, 2008)

bump..


----------



## PAVMAN (Mar 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Body Nutrition products a good mate...used the var and dbol....and a friend of mine is usin the oxys atm...and hes happy.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a lad doing a journal who's on these at the minute.

Russforever or something....


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Smitch said:


> There's a lad doing a journal who's on these at the minute.
> 
> Russforever or something....


yeah, this lab is fine works a treat


----------



## PAVMAN (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for the reply's gents.much appreciated.just like to do my homework and couldnt find alot on this lab.

thanks again


----------



## jacksparra (Feb 4, 2010)

Body Nutrition oxandrolone 10mgs,are GTG,Ive only heard good things from all there tabs,with only 1 compliant especialy with the naps(the bloody size,didnt know wether to swollow or stick up the Ar5e:lolbut the tabs have now been reduced in size.


----------



## anthmoc1 (May 3, 2010)

ed


----------

